# Where on the net can I find lists of sub categories?



## Family_Guy (25 August 2008)

Trying to find on the net a list of all stocks on the ASX in their respective sub/sub categories. 
For eg, a list of all the natural gas stocks or Solar power stocks or cleaning companies or Train operators etc etc etc etc etc.

Cheers


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 August 2008)

This should keep you busy for a little while.


----------



## Family_Guy (26 August 2008)

Thanks TH......just what i was after.


----------

